# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Alargar upload a vídeo DivX

## José Passos Campainha

Caro administrador.

Não seria possível alargar o upload de vídeos aos ficheiros com extensão DivX?

Este codec comprime mais os filmes e podem ser carregados no RF com mais qualidade.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Qual é a extenção exacta que sugeres?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boa noite, Julio.

Os ficheiros que possuo têm a extensão divx. Depois de editar o filme, produzi-o num ficheiro Avi, com codec DivX, mas ora ficava muito pesado, ora não tinha qualidade e para meter filmes com qualidade de telemóvel, mais vale ficar quieto. É a minha opinião.
Então, para reduzir o tamanho do ficheiro, utilizo o "DivX Converter" que reduz os ficheiro primário em Avi, mas transformando num ficheiro divX, mantendo a alta qualidade e dentro dos limites estabelecidos para os upload. Um filme de 1 minuto e tal, com música e efeitos ocupa, aproximadamente, 7 Mb.

----------


## Julio Macieira

A extensão   .*divx*   foi incluída.

Não garanto é que funcione. 

Nada como testar  :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Ok, Julio. Obrigado.

Vamos testar...

----------

